# Random Collection Pics



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 5, 2007)

It was a boring weekend so I took some snaps of my collection and thought I would throw some up. But then the buggar internet connnection went down. So now I am stuck in a hotel room in melbourne with said pics on a CD and a working wireless connection. But I cant manage attachments??? Hopefully photobucket will work.

So here is a taste of the stuff that isnt currently asleep.

I will start with Flipper.


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome Pete!


----------



## hazzard (Aug 5, 2007)

I have no idea about turtles Pete! What is it?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 5, 2007)

Lacies. these guys (actualy, they are both girls) will go outside next year and give their enclosure up to a pair of Boyds.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 5, 2007)

A couple of Diamonds I got from Serpenttongue in april last year. They will also go outside next year. dunno what to do with their cage yet, probably get rid of it and replace with a 4x2x2. this is also the diamonds that I posted in the tubs on many occassions.

Oh, and hazz, itis a "flipper turtle"


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 5, 2007)

Coupla Beardies.


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 5, 2007)

wow looks great, how common r pig nosed tutrs in captivity?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 5, 2007)

Frillies & a Frog Tank


----------



## Hickson (Aug 5, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> wow looks great, how common r pig nosed tutrs in captivity?




Not common at all.



Hix


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 5, 2007)

Nyc.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 5, 2007)

something different. Guess?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 5, 2007)

I WISH!!!!!!!!


----------



## hornet (Aug 5, 2007)

love the piggie pete, is it captive bred?


----------



## pepper (Aug 5, 2007)

Love the diamonds !!! Whats th ebox in the beardie enclosure


----------



## hornet (Aug 5, 2007)

looks like a laying box


----------



## pepper (Aug 5, 2007)

thats wat I thought


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 5, 2007)

Gammon Ranges Pete?


----------



## Retic (Aug 5, 2007)

Serious question Pete, where did you get the Pig Nosed Turtle ?


----------



## hornet (Aug 5, 2007)

cb or wc Last time i heard they hadnt been bred in captivity, would be awsome if thats has changed


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 5, 2007)

Your a party pooper Brendan. And I got it from John Cann Ash.

and it is amazing how many people mentioned that they had these when I mentioned what I was getting my tank for. And yet, according to NPWS, there are only about 10 on licence in NSW!!! (including the 7 John bred)


----------



## Hetty (Aug 5, 2007)

I want that Emerald Tree Monitor


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 5, 2007)

I know there are a few off license going around, illegally imported and sold through Petlink.


----------



## Hetty (Aug 5, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> I know there are a few off license going around, illegally imported and sold through Petlink.



Damn, I need to check Petlink more often :lol:


----------



## hornet (Aug 5, 2007)

so they have been bred, thats good to hear. How old is your guy?


----------



## Retic (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Pete, could you PM me some contact details please for John Cann ? 



peterjohnson64 said:


> And I got it from John Cann Ash.
> 
> and it is amazing how many people mentioned that they had these when I mentioned what I was getting my tank for. And yet, according to NPWS, there are only about 10 on licence in NSW!!! (including the 7 John bred)


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 5, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Your a party pooper Brendan.


 
Haha.. Come on Pete, i would have guessed it without even seeing the pics, simply by your opening statement "Something different. Guess?".


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 5, 2007)

Reptiles Australia Magazine mate - he advertises in the back. its just that I wont be near my mags for 8 days!!!


----------



## Retic (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for that, I found it. 

Well done on the Gammon Ranges Carpets, they are great aren't they ?


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 5, 2007)

Ash, I can give you his home phone number if you PM me.


----------



## Craig2 (Aug 5, 2007)

are you talking about the Gammon Ranges Carpet or the infamous Emerald Tree Monitor 
I now c why you want one so much


----------



## scorps (Aug 6, 2007)

i like the turtle


----------



## Deano (Aug 6, 2007)

Love you’re lacey’s mate, is the frilly enclosure the one you purchased of me a while back?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes Deano it is mate. It is brilliant as well.


----------



## Deano (Aug 6, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Yes Deano it is mate. It is brilliant as well.




Good to see you still have it……………..


----------



## Aslan (Aug 6, 2007)

Pete,

Is that the same 'Bells Phase' Lacie you had at the expo? If so, it has grown a HEAP! What size is it now?


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 6, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> A couple of Diamonds I got from Serpenttongue


 
Pete, they look better than the 4 i held back for myself. You're lucky having Gammon Range Carpets...i want those eventually.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I dunno mate. I just call her "bigger". I guess just short of 3 feet total length.

And can you see the reflective eyes of the two baby Barramundi in the flipper turtle tank?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 6, 2007)

love all of them pics pete got any pics of some other diamonds?


----------



## tooben (Aug 6, 2007)

very very nice lacey i like the bells form i see alot of the bells out here.
have you breed from them?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 6, 2007)

jessie said:


> love all of them pics pete got any pics of some other diamonds?




They're all asleep mate


----------



## Australis (Aug 6, 2007)

Just on how dark it is, i was going to guess South Western


----------



## stagz (Aug 6, 2007)

oh noes! is the turtle going to munch those little barra's?


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 6, 2007)

Awesome collection mate... thanks for sharing


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Lacies are still babies but even if they were they are both female. Pity they are just so damn nice or I would swap one for a male. Seems I'll be buying a male now.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 6, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Lacies are still babies but even if they were they are both female. Pity they are just so damn nice or I would swap one for a male. Seems I'll be buying a male now.


 
What are you going to build for the lacies pete? is it going to out shine the EWD pit??:lol:


----------



## Rocket (Aug 6, 2007)

beaut animals there Pete!!!! Especially the Frillies and Lacies!! 

What size enclosure is your pair of Frillies in?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Rocket said:


> What size enclosure is your pair of Frillies in?



6 feet high, 4 feet wide and 2 feet deep. I run a 160 watt mercury vapour that they can bask under (like 6 inches from it) that is connected to a daylight timer (auto cycling). There is no other heat source. Current temps get to 30 at the top (hotter under basking) but only low 20's at the bottom. Summer temps more like 40 at the top and 30 at the bottom.

Plus, its not really a good photo of my frilly ;(


----------



## hornet (Aug 6, 2007)

very nice pete, no girls?


----------



## congo_python (Aug 6, 2007)

Pete how friendly are the frillys on average?? as friendly as you can get a beardie??

Congo


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 6, 2007)

congo_python said:


> Pete how friendly are the frillys on average?? as friendly as you can get a beardie??


 Definitely not mate. they are nothing like beardies. I had mine sitting on my head once (showing him off of course) and I put my hand up to get him off. His mouth was actually open and I stuck my finger in it. They have these fangs like canines. one went through my finger nail so I pull my hand away. Al that did was allow the fand to rip through my finger nail right to the end.

If you want them mate they are a look and see lizard.


----------



## bluetongue beno (Aug 6, 2007)

pete
that is very nice collection u have got there


----------



## Jungleland (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting, Great collection and good set-up

Well done!!!

Joel


----------



## Jason (Aug 6, 2007)

nice collection mate! how large were the laceys when you got them sexed? i would love to get my little bells sexed but not sure how long i need to wait.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Jase, they are really at the minimum size form what rob said. so 2 foot at elast mate. sorry cant smell this late at night


----------



## skunk (Aug 6, 2007)

how do your lacies handle ? nice lookin ones u got there too !


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 6, 2007)

we goit em togehter remember skunky!!! same time. funny thing mate, I took Dave Kirschner's advice and left em alone but now they are fantastic handletrss Just my typing insnt


----------



## Jason (Aug 6, 2007)

lacys are the best lizards availble imo! mine handles ok just a bit agile but never bites.


----------



## Reptile City (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Pete
Top collection mate!
You have some nice looking reptiles!
I hope to catch up with ya in Adelaide.
I will try to make it to the dinner.
I have a very sick sister in hospital & Saturday night is our normal time of visiting.

Jason


----------



## dano85 (Aug 7, 2007)

nice colection does the turtle need a land arier


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 7, 2007)

dano85 said:


> nice colection does the turtle need a land arier



No mate, they have flippers and like sea turtles on come on to land to lay their eggs.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 7, 2007)

OK a couple of more animals. Start with a non reptile, and an exotic, yet a legal one. Now that is a huugely weird concept. Apparently Axylotls are controlled by the fisheries dept so they are legal. Go figure!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have elso decided to get into Gex.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 7, 2007)

The only ven I keep at home


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 7, 2007)

Last one for now. These guys are currently on a breeding loan. will do the new turtle pond later in the week.


----------



## cement (Oct 7, 2007)

Very Nice collection Pete.


----------



## Lozza (Oct 7, 2007)

great pics and excellent looking collection you have there


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 7, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> OK a couple of more animals. Start with a non reptile, and an exotic, yet a legal one. Now that is a huugely weird concept. Apparently Axylotls are controlled by the fisheries dept so they are legal. Go figure!!!


It looks very salamanderish in that photo. Do you know anyone who has morphed them into a salamander?? I use to keep a pair of axolotls years and years ago.......such weird looking things.


----------



## eladidare (Oct 7, 2007)

nice rbb
not much of a gecko fan but theyre still cute


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes womanator it is a morphed axylotl and I guess that now makes it a salamander. I received it as a gift from a person who basically confiscated it from the person who morphed it but shouldn't have. Thankfully it is doing fine and doesn't need anything other than water, crickets and a coolish environment (that might prove to be a problem in a couple of months). I hear that some of them need hormones continually after they morph.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 7, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> The only ven I keep at home



what happened to the purchase you made here a few trips back???


----------



## wil (Oct 7, 2007)

love your rbbs, looks awesome


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 7, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> what happened to the purchase you made here a few trips back???



mmmmm - you know Patty. Well...... that are currently at Bob's place


----------



## pugsly (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow pete, when did you figure out how to take photos and actually POST them lol.

Save me the trouble now beauty! hehe


----------



## rexs1 (Oct 7, 2007)

You have some really good animals there Pete, a great collection.thanks for sharing


----------



## sockbat (Oct 7, 2007)

Those pig nose are so cute when thier little I've only seen adult ones. Love your beardis and snke too


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 8, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> mmmmm - you know Patty. Well...... that are currently at Bob's place



hahaha you knew that would happen! lol


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 8, 2007)

were did u get ur red belly black? looks awesome btw, aswell as the rest of ur collection!!!AMAZING!!!


----------



## gozz (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, nice collection


----------



## codeth (Oct 8, 2007)

nice herps mate


----------



## Kirby (Oct 8, 2007)

very cute turtle.. 

were did you get the jungle vine in your frillie enclosure? ive been looking everywere..


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 8, 2007)

1. The Red Belly came from Bob Gleeson. Don't know the sex yet. And please don't tell Patty it is there 

2. The last place I saw the jungle vine was at Extreme Pets at Liverpool. Not sure if they still have it. Personally, I dont think it suites a Frilly cage cause they dont live in Jungles BUT the Boyds will be going in to that cage soon so then it will be fine.


----------



## Aslan (Oct 8, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> 1. The Red Belly came from Bob Gleeson. Don't know the sex yet. And please don't tell Patty it is there


 
...was wondering how you got around that! 

There's some big changes since I was over - a lot of new stuff - I knew they shouldn't have opened a Reptile Shop near you!  Looking forward to seeing some shots of the new pond/s(?) too...


----------



## jackelias2323 (Oct 8, 2007)

i dont know what the bright green thing is but its *******king hot dude!


----------



## Kratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Some great shots there pete, love the piggy


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 14, 2007)

Gorgeous collection.......love the green monitor and that cute little turtle


----------



## brrrrrr (Oct 14, 2007)

Where are you going to put the pig nose when it grows up?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Col, how are ya mate . I have grand plans of an outdoor turtle house with glass windows for viewing. It will be heated and will have more than 10,000 litres of water.

And here are some pics of the hatchy turtle pond. I have a heater in the waterfall section and keeping it at 24 degrees. Ther are lots of hiding spots. In fact, I haven't seen my current sle little long neck for days now. I hope to get some snappers and mary's from Craig & Gab. And yeah its under a roof so that it almost always has sun and shade.

Oh, and that "green thing" is an Emerald Tree Monitor. this is a species that can be found potentially in Cape York and the Torres Straight Islands but mainly in New Guinea. I took this photo at a pet shop in tokyo.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 14, 2007)

Did I mention Diamonds, Long Necks & Mary River Turtles


----------



## pugsly (Oct 14, 2007)

Love that turtle set up mate!


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! What have you NOT got in your backyard Pete  Your turtle plans sound awesome. 10,000 litres - thats 10 times my 8foot fish tank I have in my shop - its just under 1000litres


----------



## mitch-001 (Oct 14, 2007)

awesome hatchy tank mate!!, where did u get the pond thingo?
and how big is it?

cheers


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 14, 2007)

Pete i love your collection


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Mitch. Firstly, I stole the whole idea from Craig & Gab Latta who posted a pic of a very similar pond a few months ago. The pond is actually an agricultural tub made by Reln Plastics in Ingleburn. It is 2.4m x 1.2m x .6m deep. I am sure that you can buy them from the Reptile Shop in Narellan. You will also need to develop your filtration. I use a pre filter and a UV light.

I have also added some pics of my pit that I took today. I have found a few young EWD's that have managed to survive the parents. The one in the last pic is now approaching 2 years old. He has never been fed by me. I think there are also two of last eyars hatchies but I cant get pics of them because as soon as I approach the cage they bolt. And I guess that is why they are still alive and not parent lunch.


----------



## mitch-001 (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW amazing!!
im in melb, do u think they would sell em at garden places n stuff?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 14, 2007)

pete how big the bells phase grow?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 14, 2007)

and can i say WOW thats a nice pit


----------



## scout (Oct 14, 2007)

they sell those ponds(watering troughs)in farming produce stores as well...Love your set up. I have a bare sun room that i would like to turn into something like you have done. Only problem is I dont know where to start or how to go about it. Well done


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 14, 2007)

i agree with whoever said the green thing is awsome.
lol stunning animals you have there, massive collection as well!
: )


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...... I have a bare sun room that i would like to turn into something like you have done. Only problem is I dont know where to start or how to go about it. Well done



Yes Peter the work you've done looks amazing. I have a bare backyard that 's in need of some landscaping. How nice to think it could be arranged like that. I might have start planting some repti-friendly trees and shrubs and think about some ideas 

Love the red belly too. Gonna have one, one day.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 16, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Wow pete, when did you figure out how to take photos and actually POST them lol.
> 
> Save me the trouble now beauty! hehe



Oh come on Pugs. You take beautiful photos and you know its no trouble. You love taking photos


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 16, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Definitely not mate. they are nothing like beardies. I had mine sitting on my head once (showing him off of course) and I put my hand up to get him off. His mouth was actually open and I stuck my finger in it. They have these fangs like canines. one went through my finger nail so I pull my hand away. Al that did was allow the fand to rip through my finger nail right to the end.
> 
> If you want them mate they are a look and see lizard.



I'm on a roll with replies tonight...

Gorgeous frillies. We have a pair of juvies at Billabong. Their practically the colour of the breeders choice cat litter with a bit of red on the bottom of their frills. But they say these guys will go all red as they mature. They are the cutest things. I tapped on the glass (only lightly) and one of them flared his frill and charged at me. Then he stopped and his eyes followed my fingers everywhere around his head.

Only problem I have with lizards like this is the bugs they get to eat. I hate bugs, can't handle them. I couldn't even pick a cockroach up to feed your boyds, Pete, and listening to them crunch it up made me feel sick. I'll get use to it one day, just not today


----------

